# What is the audio output of this record player?



## GeorgeNorge (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi, firstly I'm new here so sorry if I've posted this on the wrong subforum or something!! 

TL;DR: What speakers do I need to buy to go with this record player?

The record player is I think from the 1970s, its a PYE Model 5000. 

I used to have a pair of speakers that themselves had 2 wires coming from each, and if I carefully threaded the 4 wires into the 4 holes on the L and R bit on the left of the photo then it would work but it was painfully delicate and if I moved anything the wires would fall out, and I also don't have those speakers any more. The speakers weren't powered themselves so I'm guessing that means the record player has an amp built in?!

I'd really appreciate it if anyone could let me know what sort of speakers I need to buy to go with this so that it a) works and b) doesn't have the speakers fall out every time you change the record.

Thanks!!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Those speaker connectors are "2-pin DIN", like this:



Amazon.com



Then you need to two 8 ohm speakers capable of handling up to 7 watts each. 

Found the above info on a pic of the manual here:









Pye 5000 5001 Invictor 8040 8041 model Unit Audio Record player speakers Service | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pye 5000 5001 Invictor 8040 8041 model Unit Audio Record player speakers Service at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

